# Verbindung mit postgres - eclipse



## pg1337 (22. Feb 2012)

Hallo,

hat hier jmd eine Struktur, die man immer befolgen sollte, wenn man postgres mit eclipse verbinden will und somit werte in der datenbank speichert?


grüße pg1337


----------



## x22 (22. Feb 2012)

Ich mache das immer so:


```
public class DatabaseAccess<XXX> {
 
		private static final String URL = "XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX",
				USER = "postgres", PASSWORD = "XXX";
		
		static PreparedStatement pstmt= null;
		ResultSet rs= null;
   
	   // Methode für Datenbankverbindung
	   public static Connection getConnection() throws InstantiationException, IllegalAccessException, ClassNotFoundException, SQLException 
	   {	
				Class.forName("org.postgresql.Driver").newInstance();
				Connection conn= DriverManager.getConnection(URL, USER, PASSWORD);
				return conn;		
	   }
}
```


Am besten immer eine Methode schreiben.. kannst dann öfters aufrufen...

Hoffe, das Hilft dir weiter. In der Main - Methode nun eben ein Databaseaccess- Objekt erstellen, mit dem du dann auf die Methoden in der Klasse DatabaseAccess zugreifen kannst.


Best regards, 
x22


----------



## pg1337 (22. Feb 2012)

Ok das verstehe ich, vielen Dank.

Die methode würde ich ja dann anhand eines iterators unter diese getConnection() schreiben, oder?


```
public void saveAusgaben(List<Auto> eingabeList) throws InstantiationException, IllegalAccessException, ClassNotFoundException, SQLException {
    
		   
		   Iterator<[Typ]> iterator= eingabeList.iterator();
		   
		   while(iterator.hasNext()){
			   Auto a= iterator.next();
```
}

Das funkt aber nicht? keine Verbindung (


----------



## x22 (22. Feb 2012)

Ja warum wird das wohl keiner Verbindung herstellen?..

Du schreibst eine Methode getConnection(), rufst sie aber nirgends auf..

pack das mal vor deinen Iterator: 
	
	
	
	





```
Connection conn= getConnection();
```

Dann sollte das gehen..

Best regards, 
x22


----------



## pg1337 (22. Feb 2012)

JA jetzt gehts!! Danke *ich tollpatsch*


----------

